# South Devon mines



## dangerous dave (Nov 25, 2012)

Just a few mines ive been checking out over the last few weeks, Mainly mixed or copper mines and the a silver lead mine dating from the 1830's or so. The silver lead mine was bloody cold to have a breach in the waders that was not fun times. we had investigated a load more local workings but i need to revisit with an SLR and get some pics when i have working waders again.
Keeping the history and location to a minimum due to the not wanting them capped or gated due to location of some of the workings 

a very early working ran in from the surface following the lode, note crawl on the right hand side we have been told there a further stope to be found on this mine down a small passage that appeared flooded so a return visit is in order 












collapsed section due to kaolin 











raise workings above the adit 











Silver lead workings 






note water level of the workings at its deepest it was just below chest wadorz the original level was caused due to capping program 






small section of stope


----------



## shane.c (Nov 25, 2012)

Good pics looks like a good visit,


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks absolutely stunning, I'd love to have the balls to do that.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 25, 2012)

Superb shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Nov 25, 2012)

You don't let the grass grow under your feet do ya! My boots have only just dried out from the SV to Dinas and you're already back underground.


----------



## dangerous dave (Nov 25, 2012)

nah mate ive sat on them for a while now they are 2 months old


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Love a good mine. 

I have done a mine myself but a flooded one. Hmmmm no, I think not!

Well done for doing it and the images stand testament too.


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice pictures and looks like an interesting explore. You can see how high the water level gets in those last pictures though.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 26, 2012)

I love seeing old mine workings makes me feel I have visited meaning I don't have to, looks a tad unsafe to me in places. Well done on getting the photo's


----------

